# HECS actually works??



## Bowhunter110

ukey:


----------



## wstribrny

Never heard of it. Sounds interesting though. How much did it put you out??


----------



## lucky buck

Dude, please, this is obviously snake oil. Am I expecting to much to ask supposedly educated people to be a little more skeptical and wary of products that make such claims. How many 150" deer were shot last year by people that didn't have one on. Maybe we should all go out and get a suit of this and we could finally capture a Bigfoot.


----------



## seanhunter

If you believe that crap works I have a bunch of old stuff you might be interested in. I guess you also have a Kruncher.


----------



## affe22

Funny, I had 7 bull elk within 40 - 50 yards of me last season and they only noticed me when I drew my bow and it made a noise but I wasn't wearing an HECS. Maybe my electromagnetic field is just not as strong as others!


----------



## neo71665

You guys this stuff actually works. I have one and I don't even use my bow anymore. I just walk up and put a leash on them and lead the big bucks to the house. I put them all in a big pen then (celb name withheld to protect all parties) pay me to come hunt them.


----------



## Bobmuley

affe22 said:


> ...Maybe my electromagnetic field is just not as strong as others!


Weak juju. Mine is so strong they can sense it from miles away.

Even so, I have an EMF meter just like their website shows and I can't get the same readings they do.


----------



## Atfan

I wouldnt be so quick to judge. I think it probably does help some. Not saying it does miracles but im willing to bet it does help some


----------



## ohhiitznik

ridiculous.


----------



## Ohio-Buck

Atfan said:


> I wouldnt be so quick to judge. I think it probably does help some. Not saying it does miracles but im willing to bet it does help some


I agree... have you ever even tried it for yourself, no probaly not. So why so quick to judge?


----------



## ruffme

I have deer do that to me all the time in the off season.


----------



## jrip

Just wrap your self in aluminum foil before you put your camo on. There you are now effectively shielded against emi, and if you dont move too much you can even re-use the aluminum foil almost indefinitely. Cost... maybe $2 at the local dollar store.... happy hunting!


----------



## PAstringking

i just dont get the idea behind this....

i mean i have had deer sniff my boots, had deer stand at 5 yards and not even realize they were being watched

if it works...cool....but when does it stop??


----------



## neo71665

PAstringking said:


> ..but when does it stop??



When people stop being so gullible


----------



## davejohnson2

um ive had deer do that exact same stuff and i dont even wear it. its not hard to get within 20 yards on the ground, and after dark, deer arent usually spooked to easily


----------



## McHuntin420

neo71665 said:


> I just walk up and put a leash on them and lead the big bucks to the house.


:lol3::set1_applaud::icon_1_lol:


----------



## jkm97

It will never stop. Like P.T. Barnum said, it is almost an obligation to separate a fool from his money.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

affe22 said:


> Maybe my electromagnetic field is just not as strong as others!


Yes, the FORCE is weak in this one!


----------



## Beretta1984

seanhunter said:


> If you believe that crap works I have a bunch of old stuff you might be interested in. I guess you also have a Kruncher.


The Kruncher is the best thing to hit deer hunting since the deer view mirror!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

My luck I'd accidentally reverse the electromagnetic field and actually repel deer.


----------



## the critter

This stuff seems about as sensible to me as carbon based clothing. And honestly probably works truer to how it is advertised....


----------



## Bob_Looney

BowGuy, no you're not the only one.
I have friends that have Elk hunted for 35 years or more and were skeptical as we all should be.
They won't hunt without it now.
The jokes and comments are to be expected and come with the territory.


----------



## zap

I am going to make amd market a "mirror" camo suit, and include emf with it.

The camo will match any conditions and with the emf field blocked anyone can just walk up and shoot a booner.

marty


----------



## EnglishKev

I'll spend my money on other stuff, thank you very much.
Mind you, i don't buy scent lock or any of that other stuff either.
I'd sooner do it the old fashioned way.
But, each to their own, if people think it will help them, who am I to judge.
Just don't get too pis##d when I am:set1_rolf2:

Kev


----------



## bowguy1

Wow, I guess I expected some skepticism but really did not expect to basically be called a nut! 
Just for the record, I consider myself to be a pretty experienced hunter and have taken over 30 whitetails- 178 p&y my largest so far- and 18 bull elk, and a good share of the other game species on this continent as well as a bunch in Africa. I only bowhunt, and have been close to animals all my life. I am not bragging here just want to let you guys know I am not a newbe to how animals react. Also as an electrical engineer I can tell you that the method the suit uses is very valid, and I have no doubt that it is blocking a good part of the electrical field.
I know my own horse quite well, and I can tell you with 100% certainty that he acts completely different when I have this stuff on and when I do not. I have even put it on under my regular clothes and stiil he lets me walk up to him. Without it can’t get within 20 feet of him.
I too have been close to deer before, but some of these bucks where mature and I can’t say I have seen a big deer this relaxed when I was that close, and I have never seen one stand there and look when I walk out in plain sight! It was just freaky actually. They acted almost like they didn’t recognize me as a human, never ran off and some went back to feeding as I walked away. 
I was a skeptical as anyone on this forum when my cousin first told me about this, and to tell the truth I might have even been one of these guys that are cracking jokes about it, but after using it for myself, I do have a new perspective on this idea- hope my cuz does not get a big head now!
I plan on using the HECS suit a bunch more this summer before season starts. I will let you guys know if the other night was just a fluke or if I continue to see differences. I would really like to hear from some others who have used the HECS suit to see what kind of reactions they are seeing. Personally, I do not really care to hear from those who have not tried it and just want to shoot it down as that really has no relevance as far as I am concerned. 
Hopefully we can use this forum to learn something from each other.


----------



## Ohio-Buck

bowguy1 said:


> Wow, I guess I expected some skepticism but really did not expect to basically be called a nut!
> Just for the record, I consider myself to be a pretty experienced hunter and have taken over 30 whitetails- 178 p&y my largest so far- and 18 bull elk, and a good share of the other game species on this continent as well as a bunch in Africa. I only bowhunt, and have been close to animals all my life. I am not bragging here just want to let you guys know I am not a newbe to how animals react. Also as an electrical engineer I can tell you that the method the suit uses is very valid, and I have no doubt that it is blocking a good part of the electrical field.
> I know my own horse quite well, and I can tell you with 100% certainty that he acts completely different when I have this stuff on and when I do not. I have even put it on under my regular clothes and stiil he lets me walk up to him. Without it can’t get within 20 feet of him.
> I too have been close to deer before, but some of these bucks where mature and I can’t say I have seen a big deer this relaxed when I was that close, and I have never seen one stand there and look when I walk out in plain sight! It was just freaky actually. They acted almost like they didn’t recognize me as a human, never ran off and some went back to feeding as I walked away.
> I was a skeptical as anyone on this forum when my cousin first told me about this, and to tell the truth I might have even been one of these guys that are cracking jokes about it, but after using it for myself, I do have a new perspective on this idea- hope my cuz does not get a big head now!
> I plan on using the HECS suit a bunch more this summer before season starts. I will let you guys know if the other night was just a fluke or if I continue to see differences. I would really like to hear from some others who have used the HECS suit to see what kind of reactions they are seeing. Personally, I do not really care to hear from those who have not tried it and just want to shoot it down as that really has no relevance as far as I am concerned.
> Hopefully we can use this forum to learn something from each other.


:thumbs_up
Studd.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

bowguy1 said:


> Wow, I guess I expected some skepticism but really did not expect to basically be called a nut!
> Just for the record, I consider myself to be a pretty experienced hunter and have taken over 30 whitetails- 178 p&y my largest so far- and 18 bull elk, and a good share of the other game species on this continent as well as a bunch in Africa. I only bowhunt, and have been close to animals all my life. I am not bragging here just want to let you guys know I am not a newbe to how animals react. Also as an electrical engineer I can tell you that the method the suit uses is very valid, and I have no doubt that it is blocking a good part of the electrical field.
> I know my own horse quite well, and I can tell you with 100% certainty that he acts completely different when I have this stuff on and when I do not. I have even put it on under my regular clothes and stiil he lets me walk up to him. Without it can’t get within 20 feet of him.
> I too have been close to deer before, but some of these bucks where mature and I can’t say I have seen a big deer this relaxed when I was that close, and I have never seen one stand there and look when I walk out in plain sight! It was just freaky actually. They acted almost like they didn’t recognize me as a human, never ran off and some went back to feeding as I walked away.
> I was a skeptical as anyone on this forum when my cousin first told me about this, and to tell the truth I might have even been one of these guys that are cracking jokes about it, but after using it for myself, I do have a new perspective on this idea- hope my cuz does not get a big head now!
> I plan on using the HECS suit a bunch more this summer before season starts. I will let you guys know if the other night was just a fluke or if I continue to see differences. I would really like to hear from some others who have used the HECS suit to see what kind of reactions they are seeing. Personally, I do not really care to hear from those who have not tried it and just want to shoot it down as that really has no relevance as far as I am concerned.
> Hopefully we can use this forum to learn something from each other.



Perhaps you can explain the science behind it and why you believe it is valid? 

Your scientific evidence that deer react to a humans biological "electrical field" would be nice also.

Do you believe in ESP? Telepathy? Telekenesis? The type of "science" you're asking people to believe in would fall along those lines IMO.


----------



## jkm97

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Perhaps you can explain the science behind it and why you believe it is valid?
> 
> Your scientific evidence that deer react to a humans biological "electrical field" would be nice also.
> 
> Do you believe in ESP? Telepathy? Telekenesis? The type of "science" you're asking people to believe in would fall along those lines IMO.


You make a great point. Regardless of how sound the science is in regards to blocking our electrical field, it is a moot point unless it can be demonstrated that deer can sense this field in the first place. I am not saying they cannot, but I have never seen any indication that they can either.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

jkm97 said:


> You make a great point. Regardless of how sound the science is in regards to blocking our electrical field, it is a moot point unless it can be demonstrated that deer can sense this field in the first place. I am not saying they cannot, but I have never seen any indication that they can either.


Not only assume they can sense this "electrical field" but for hunting purposes they would have to sense it at distances of over 20 yards because if they're that close to me they've probably already got an arrow in them. So now you have to assume that we humans not only have an electrical field eminating from us but also that it projects for 60+ feet.

Untill I am given a reason to believe I will remain a nonbeliever. :loco:


----------



## affe22

Sorry, I have never used one so you think my opinion doesn't mean anything but, from a scientific standpoint, they have no proof that deer react to electromagnetic fields. The article they use in their "Animal's ability to sense electromagnetic patterns" section is from a study that was identifying genes that give rise to electrosensory cells in sharks. One line from the introduction they failed to put on their webpage was:

"The electrosensory system is used to detect weak electric signals in the aquatic environment (von der Emde 1998)."

Anything from that article talking about animals and their ability to sense electrical fields was strictly about fish. Basically, they are misusing scientific research as a foundation for their product. That is a huge red flag about the product itself. There are better things to spend $175 on than this.


----------



## affe22

Here is an even better quote from the intro that failed to make the HECS website:

"This sense _(electroreception)_ has been lost in most amniotes and neopterygians, and may have re-evolved twice in teleosts (Fig. 1; Bullock 1982; Bullock et al. 1983; Koyama et al. 1993; Gibbs 2004).

For those that don't know, mammals are a form of amniote.


----------



## kravguy

I hope while these guys are wearing their suits, they are also chewing on some gumoflauge. Wouldn't want to scare all the big bucks away with some stinky breath.


----------



## RDJA

kravguy said:


> I hope while these guys are wearing their suits, they are also chewing on some gumoflauge. Wouldn't want to scare all the big bucks away with some stinky breath.


Hey now, that honey alfalfa stuff is very tasty:darkbeer:


----------



## lucky buck

You're the electrical engineer. Tell me what kind of meter do you use to measure the electrical field that a human body produces. Where is the imperical evidence that deer sense this field and that the suit reduces the ability of deer to detect this field.


----------



## bowguy1

Well since some of you asked, I will say once again that from an electric or electromagnetic field shielding stand point the method for accomplishing the shield is sound. Conductive grids are used for containing or shielding many items from electrical fields. I can tell all of you that this is proven and well known.
Now can deer sense the electric field? Can the field travel didstance? That is not so easy to answerer, but I can tell you that from what I have seen with my horse and with the deer in the field the other night there is something going on here. You might not think the science backs it up on the site, and I would agree to some extent on that, but what I have seen using the suit has been pretty compelling.
I did not have time after work tonight to go play with the deer, but I did try another thing with my horse that I found interesting. Tonight when I went out to check on him I just wore my regular clothes which was a t shirt and jeans. Horse would not let me get even close maybe 20 feet then he would run away- like he always does unless I have my grain bucket. I left the pasture and went out and put on the hecs suit under my jeans and t shirt. No head net just the pants and shirt. This time I walked up to the horse and he let me approach all the way up and actually pet him and he never retreated at all. He just looked at me and actually went back to eating grass as I approached! Mind you this was not 5 minutes after the first time! I took care to make sure I did everything about the same speed and din not talk or make any unnecessary noise either time. There was no reason for him to react any differently. The only difference was the bloody suit! Again I can understand you guys saying I am full of BS but I can tell you that at least with what I have seen it is pretty hard to discount.


----------



## mn5503

I wonder if this would work for all the women who run away from me?


----------



## Bowhunter110

Send me some for free and I'll try it out :thumbs_up


----------



## why3zx

welcome to the AT Bash-o-thon, dont let it get you down, thanks for the information and keep us updated on the outcome of your tests. and remember, everyone is 10ft tall behind their keyboard


----------



## blacktailbuk

All these bashers, scientists and know it all's ruin these forums. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but there is know reason to be rude. I got to spend about an hour with Mike Slinkard the president of HECS and he explained how this system works and he showed me some of his footage in Africa and on Antelope and Muleys here in Oregon. This stuff really works. People are using the fabric to train bird dogs and some of the biggest wet suit companys around are using it to help prevent shark attacks. Think what you want about the HECS system, but I'm a believer.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hell, I don't know how those 747's get off the ground! Anyone have a link?


----------



## huntnmuleys

i guess if it takes a special suit to block the deer's " spider sense", ill probably never kill one, cause im not buying into this. but then again, ive never had a deer, elk or anything else just all of a sudden come unwrapped because their esp told em i was around.......


----------



## bowguy1

Thanks Why3zX and Blacktail I appreciate the positive posts- thanks too to the others who posted here with something constructive to say both positive and skeptical. That just makes for a good read that we can all gain from. To the others, joke and laugh all you want I guess, but I fail to see how your contribution to the discussion helps anything. Maybe it just makes you feel smarter than the rest of us-IDK?
I was an active member of AT for a long time and about a year I ago quit even looking at this site as it just seemed to be getting so cynical that it was just wasting time to read all the mindless bashing of other peoples opinion. This post certainly was reminiscent of the old days in a lot of ways, but there are still a few people posting here that actually value constructive discussion and don’t just assume they know all there is to know in this world. Maybe there is still some hope for this site after all.


----------



## Stump Shooter

bowguy, since in my opinion you are most likely tied into HECs fairly close(even though you say you aren't  ) Go ahead and send me a HECs suit head to toe and I'll give it a go. Like most everyone, I firmly believe that this is another gimmick straight out of a snake oil salesman's suitcase. So make me a believer. :shade:


----------



## sgspencer

The placebo effect can be very strong! However, I always try to keep an open mind about things until disproved. Have there been any independent studies on this product? I'll make my decision then.


----------



## huntnmuleys

while i still in no way believe in this, say for a minute it does work (bare with me here). what used to be woodsmanship is now scent proof, this stuff, other gizmos, scents, food plots.... 
what happened to hunting? why is it that so many just HAVE to be successful at any cost...


----------



## Stump Shooter

huntnmuleys said:


> what happened to hunting? why is it that so many just HAVE to be successful at any cost...


You missed this one about 5 yrs ago or maybe more.  When TV hunting became a big thing and when everyone and their brother needed to have a video camera in their hand, she started going downhill.


----------



## UntouchableNess

bowguy1 said:


> I was an active member of AT for a long time and about a year I ago quit even looking at this site as it just seemed to be getting so cynical that it was just wasting time to read all the mindless *bashing of other peoples opinion.*


Then post facts, not opinions. Provide scientific proof that what you are saying is true. 


Otherwise: Snake oil.


----------



## eyebrowcounter

bowguy1 said:


> Wow, I guess I expected some skepticism but really did not expect to basically be called a nut!
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can use this forum to learn something from each other.


That would be nice... Talk to a biologist and they'll tell you there's a whole lot yet to be discovered about whitetails, Both biologically and ecologically. The Wright brothers were laughed at too...


----------



## affe22

eyebrowcounter said:


> That would be nice... Talk to a biologist and they'll tell you there's a whole lot yet to be discovered about whitetails, Both biologically and ecologically. The Wright brothers were laughed at too...


A biologist would also say that the chances of a white-tailed deer keying in on electromagnetic fields is slim to none. They lack anything that seems to be an electroreceptor and it biologically makes no sense for terrestrial mammals to have the ability to sense electromagnetic fields from living bodies.


----------



## Bowtekdude

I saw the seminar put on at the bow rack up in Oregon from one of the inventors of the HECS stuff and I must say it was pretty convincing there was a lot of scientific information as well as some convincing video shown. There were also some guys in the crowd afterward that I know personally that said they had used this stuff and saw a difference. The guy also said hecs was being used in wet suits with sharks, and also with dogs. I have to admit it was extremely convincing, and he really did seem to know what he was talking about. He was also very busy after the seminar and it looked like I was not the only one who was thinking a little differently about this.
I am just really skeptical of this kind of stuff and like some of the others here I just was not aware of any findings about deer having the ability to sense electromagnetic fields. I was playing around on the net afterward and thought I would see what google had to say about this I was pretty surprised by what I found. Here is one thing i found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetoception. it looks like there is a lot of information on the ability of mammals to sense magnetic fields. If you are interested google Julia Neef she is a researcher from Europe somewhere that has some interesting reading if you are interested in this subject especially when they talk about the possible mechanisms mammals have. Kind of opened my mind up a fair bit more.
I think I might have a hecs suit come fall.


----------



## z79outlaw

Bowtekdude said:


> I saw the seminar put on at the bow rack up in Oregon from one of the inventors of the HECS stuff and I must say it was pretty convincing there was a lot of scientific information as well as some convincing video shown. There were also some guys in the crowd afterward that I know personally that said they had used this stuff and saw a difference. The guy also said hecs was being used in wet suits with sharks, and also with dogs. I have to admit it was extremely convincing, and he really did seem to know what he was talking about. He was also very busy after the seminar and it looked like I was not the only one who was thinking a little differently about this.
> I am just really skeptical of this kind of stuff and like some of the others here I just was not aware of any findings about deer having the ability to sense electromagnetic fields. I was playing around on the net afterward and thought I would see what google had to say about this I was pretty surprised by what I found. Here is one thing i found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetoception. it looks like there is a lot of information on the ability of mammals to sense magnetic fields. If you are interested google Julia Neef she is a researcher from Europe somewhere that has some interesting reading if you are interested in this subject especially when they talk about the possible mechanisms mammals have. Kind of opened my mind up a fair bit more.
> I think I might have a hecs suit come fall.


Well you'd have to be pretty convincing to sell, somthing as ridiculous as this, either that or be a really good looking chick.


----------



## k4zn4v3

I'll buy a suit and put it right next to my scent lock gear. People will buy and believe anything, its rediculous. The cavemen and indians could kill deer with a stick and string, we have compound bows, binoculars, deer piss, decoys..the list goes on and on. If you like to spend your money on that kind of stuff than by all means go ahead. The only thing I use is my bow, stand, camo and arrows, becuase Im not into the crave for the latest gear. Thats just me but people are always intitled to their opinions.


----------



## ILBowhunter22

I'm not saying I believe in the suit, but I wonder what everyone thought when a guy came out with a bow that used 3 strings and big wheels? That being said until I read a lot more research in this area and try it for myself I will gladly listen to both sides of this argument :happy1:


----------



## Jboss2

Stump Shooter said:


> bowguy, since in my opinion you are most likely *tied into HECs fairly close*(even though you say you aren't  ) Go ahead and send me a HECs suit head to toe and I'll give it a go. Like most everyone, I firmly believe that this is another gimmick straight out of a snake oil salesman's suitcase. So make me a believer. :shade:


Kinda thinking the same thing...


----------



## Jboss2

Bowtekdude said:


> I saw the seminar put on at the bow rack up in Oregon from one of the inventors of the HECS stuff and I must say it was pretty convincing there was a lot of scientific information as well as some convincing video shown. There were also some guys in the crowd afterward that I know personally that said they had used this stuff and saw a difference. The guy also said hecs was being used in wet suits with sharks, and also with dogs. I have to admit it was extremely convincing, and he really did seem to know what he was talking about. He was also very busy after the seminar and it looked like I was not the only one who was thinking a little differently about this.
> I am just really skeptical of this kind of stuff and like some of the others here I just was not aware of any findings about deer having the ability to sense electromagnetic fields. I was playing around on the net afterward and thought I would see what google had to say about this I was pretty surprised by what I found. Here is one thing i found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetoception. it looks like there is a lot of information on the ability of mammals to sense magnetic fields. If you are interested google Julia Neef she is a researcher from Europe somewhere that has some interesting reading if you are interested in this subject especially when they talk about the possible mechanisms mammals have. Kind of opened my mind up a fair bit more.
> I think I might have a hecs suit come fall.


I have also heard of this being used in wet suits for sharks... However, sharks skin ( bull head especially ) has receptors that pick up on electronic impulses sent of in the water... Which is would work great for that, but I don't think we have any bull head deer walking around the woods? If I am wrong and its scientific whitetails can pick up on it, please, let me know.


----------



## deadly

*Some INfo*

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129916

http://www.hecsllc.com

http://www.hecsllc.com/research.html


----------



## jim p

I am in the boat with the snake oil guys. But is there a slim chance that some deer can see your Ora (sp)? Some people claim to be able to see an Ora around people. I knew a person who said that he could do this and it gave him an advantage when dealing with people because he could tell what kind of mode people were in just by the color and shape of their Ora. If we knew some people that could see Oras maybe they could tell us if the HECS is doing anything.

Freaky things can happen. My oldest brother could not wear an mechanical watch. He could buy the top of the line watch and within 3 days it would stop running. Yes he did wind the watch but for some reason they would just stop working. Some of you may know other people who could not wear the old mechanical watches. I have never heard an explanation of what caused the watches to stop.

As for now, I would have to be naked and needing clothes before I bought the HECS.


----------



## Bowtekdude

The guy at the seminar was not a “good looking chick” LOL! 
I am still not saying that I believe 100%- but I will say it is feasible. Not only do they have some sound science behind this including an independent study on their web site but what I found on the net about how deer and other animals sense magnetic fields has me thinking this is feasible. To say it is not possible is to ignore the research that points pretty strongly the other way IMO. 
I guess everyone can make up their own mind, im just saying there is valid scientific back up.


----------



## Twitch

The same company also markets body building supplements.:wink:


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Bowtekdude said:


> I saw the seminar put on at the bow rack up in Oregon from one of the inventors of the HECS stuff and I must say it was pretty convincing there was a lot of scientific information as well as some convincing video shown. There were also some guys in the crowd afterward that I know personally that said they had used this stuff and saw a difference. The guy also said hecs was being used in wet suits with sharks, and also with dogs. I have to admit it was extremely convincing, and he really did seem to know what he was talking about. He was also very busy after the seminar and it looked like I was not the only one who was thinking a little differently about this.
> I am just really skeptical of this kind of stuff and like some of the others here I just was not aware of any findings about deer having the ability to sense electromagnetic fields. I was playing around on the net afterward and thought I would see what google had to say about this I was pretty surprised by what I found. Here is one thing i found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetoception. it looks like there is a lot of information on the ability of mammals to sense magnetic fields. If you are interested google Julia Neef she is a researcher from Europe somewhere that has some interesting reading if you are interested in this subject especially when they talk about the possible mechanisms mammals have. Kind of opened my mind up a fair bit more.
> I think I might have a hecs suit come fall.


Troll #2? :spam1::spam2::spam4:


----------



## John316

The horse thing has caught my interest. How about a video showing its reaction when wearing /not wearing the hecs?
That is you wearing it not the horse.


----------



## bowguy1

Hey guys not been back on AT in a while,

First I want to say I have no affiliation with the HECS Company. Just used the product and I think there is something to it. I am actually trying to test this objectively going forward just so I can say yes or no. I think a lot of other hunters will be interested as well. 

I will try to get some video with my horses although I am seeing a little different reaction now than when I first used the suit with the horses. Not sure why, except that I have been talking to them and sort of forgot about it the other day when I fed them. Maybe they get used to it? My neighbor also has a hose , maybe I can try it over there? Video idea is great!

I did repeat my test out in the field the other night with just regular camo. I did pretty much the same thing I did with the suit on, except this time the deer had me picked off after just a short time and in about 4 or five minutes the field was empty. The wind was the same – I made sure of that before I went in again- and the conditions were pretty much the same as before. Actually I think the mossy oak breakup should have been a better camo pattern and provided better concealment. 

Anyway, I saw about what I would expect to see. Deer picked me up and got very nervous, then vacated! All I can say is that was not the case with the HECS suit. Still want to repeat some more, but it was a big difference. I don’t want to get the deer spooky in this area, so I will wait for a few days and again until the conditions are about the same again and try the HECS again. I Just wanted to update all on what I am seeing. 

Hope to have more info in a week or so. 

Some of the jokers here my not care, but this is really pretty intresting!


----------



## engineer

*Hecs*

Until the deer experts from the University of Georgia can prove that whitetail deer can sense electromagnetic radiation, I am not buying it.


----------



## stans806

The first advertisement I saw of the HEC line brought quite a laugh to me; I don't jump on every band wagon that comes along, and remain fairly traditional in my hunting. However, I do believe Bowguy1 is legitimately trying to demonstrate his personal experiences with the product, and has aroused my interest at least. Not to the point I would spend money on it, yet, but interesting nontheless.


----------



## hunt1up

Even if the suit did work (I am HIGHLY sceptical), I wouldn't want one anyway. If you have to wear a electro/magnet/forcefield suit to kill a deer, you might need to look for a new hobby.


----------



## John316

hunt1up said:


> Even if the suit did work (I am HIGHLY sceptical), I wouldn't want one anyway. If you have to wear a electro/magnet/forcefield suit to kill a deer, you might need to look for a new hobby.


This is not a slam on you because I understand what you are saying so please dont take it as such but your post jogged a memory I had. It was in the mid to late 80's and I was working at a factory where a lot of guys hunted...a couple of the guys bought climbing tree stands and were saying how well they liked them...one guy said "I have been hunting for 20 years and if I have to climb up a tree to kill a deer I might as well quit".

A year or so later after seeing how many deer those guys were killing out of their stands guess who went out and bought a brand new loggy bayou tree stand.


----------



## SCI archer

Great point! I think that the hecs might well be seen in the same way in a few years. I remember other “gimmicks” not too long ago. Compound bows, mechanical broadheads, string releases, even camouflage clothing! It might be fun to look back at what was said about hecs in five or ten years!


----------



## scrapejuice

Bobmuley said:


> Weak juju. Mine is so strong they can sense it from miles away.
> 
> Even so, *I have an EMF meter just like their website shows and I can't get the same readings they do*.


Everyone knows you got to calibrate your EMF!!!! DUH?


Someone please tell me this is a freakin joke, please! Do your guys brains just quit working? Deer either see you, hear you or smell you. Thats it!! If they are paranoid, its because they have been pressured. If they seem to know your there, its swirling wind currents. C'mon man!!! Quit being so darned gullable.


----------



## JC-XT

I'm as skeptical of this stuff as I am of internet claims of 80 yard group sizes. 

First of all, most experts seem to agree that mammals don't have this type of receptive ability. Sharks have this, as do rays, but most other animals don't. There's a big difference between sharks and birds being able to detect the entire earth's magnetic field for navigational purposes and a deer, elk, or horse being able to pick up on something as faint as what a human body would be giving off. 

Besides, how is a $150 suit going t help if it doesn't cover your face and hands? Wouldn't your electromagnetic field eminate from those areas of your body? 

BTW...does this mean that fat guys are worse hunters? Since they probably give off a higher electromagnetic field than hunters who don't weigh as much? :wink:


----------



## Jarocal

JC-XT said:


> I'm as skeptical of this stuff as I am of internet claims of 80 yard group sizes.
> 
> First of all, most experts seem to agree that mammals don't have this type of receptive ability. Sharks have this, as do rays, but most other animals don't. There's a big difference between sharks and birds being able to detect the entire earth's magnetic field for navigational purposes and a deer, elk, or horse being able to pick up on something as faint as what a human body would be giving off.
> 
> Besides, how is a $150 suit going t help if it doesn't cover your face and hands? Wouldn't your electromagnetic field eminate from those areas of your body?
> 
> BTW...does this mean that fat guys are worse hunters? Since they probably give off a higher electromagnetic field than hunters who don't weigh as much? :wink:


 Actually some studys show that emf fields affect grazing patterns of deer and cows. Thats not saying that a deer can see the emf fields from a human.

If the deer can detect EMF then reducing the amount from the size of a persons entire body down to the hands head and feetwould make it more like 5 small birds around. The military stealth technology does not make the bommbers invisible, it just tricks the radar into by confusing the systems.

I wouldn't get one as a lot of my hunting is not even done in camoflage. I usually just wear the sweaty dirty work clothes I had on all day and I have no problems finding deer to get a shot on by playing the wind.


----------



## RickH78

blacktailbuk said:


> All these bashers, scientists and know it all's ruin these forums. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but there is know reason to be rude. I got to spend about an hour with Mike Slinkard the president of HECS and he explained how this system works and he showed me some of his footage in Africa and on Antelope and Muleys here in Oregon. This stuff really works. People are using the fabric to train bird dogs and some of the biggest wet suit companys around are using it to help prevent shark attacks. Think what you want about the HECS system, but I'm a believer.


Some here seem a little sensitive. I have read no bashing in this thread. Just a very civilized discussion from both sides, nothing I would consider rude.

As for me Im not ready to buy into this stuff yet. Dont use carbon suits either.


----------



## Caligater

I'm not a believer either, at least not yet, but I do remember seeing a piece of video, I can't remember if it was on TV or on-line, but they were talking about animals extrasensory perception in regards to being "hunted".

The video showed a guy (researcher of some sort) sneaking up on several cow elk that were bedded on a mountain. They were focusing on the fact that they were avoiding threatening movements and gestures, such as making eye contact or even looking in the animals' direction. He was wearing just normal clothes and walked to within a couple hundred feet or so of the elk. Then he sat down and every few moments he'd slide over a little closer. He eventually got to with just a couple feet of the cow.

I'm not saying the suits work, but there are still a lot of things in this world that are unexplained...


----------



## RICE ETR

I am not saying I am convinced this suit does anything....why? Well I haven't actually tried it...I may one day...Snake oil? well I don't know yet but either way why all the bashing on this site? I haven't been here since April and am amazed at how active this site is...as I have a lot of catching up to do on all the new posts...problem is most threads are full of bashing/trolling and not "archers helping archers". 

FWIW here are a few things I once thought were gimicks until I actually used them and am now a believer:
-Scent Smoker
-Fobs
-UV free clothing
-Casio game watch


----------



## Nameless Hunter

If wrapping your head in aluminum foil makes you a more confident hunter, then go for it. 
But until a reputable independent source (such as the UGA team that identified the spectrum that deer are able to see) test and confirm this ability, I put this right up there with aliens flying underwater UFO's (no disrespect to believers of underwater UFO's) .


----------



## bonie

I'm open minded and technology driven,even been called a speed freak. but the proof so far seems weak at best.If the price were even half of the intro price of $149.00 I would give a tryand draw my own conclusions.


----------



## stringer

Check out the new video just up at www.hecsllc.com then click on the "hunting with HECS" link on the main page. This has helped a lot of people understand what the technology does as well as how it works. 

We appreciate the positive comments here as well as some of the constructive dialog. I hope that this helps people who are interested to learn what we have and how we got there. 

To those who have no experience with the product and just want to wise crack, I guess to each his own.


----------



## hunt1up

John316 said:


> This is not a slam on you because I understand what you are saying so please dont take it as such but your post jogged a memory I had. It was in the mid to late 80's and I was working at a factory where a lot of guys hunted...a couple of the guys bought climbing tree stands and were saying how well they liked them...one guy said "I have been hunting for 20 years and if I have to climb up a tree to kill a deer I might as well quit".
> 
> A year or so later after seeing how many deer those guys were killing out of their stands guess who went out and bought a brand new loggy bayou tree stand.


No offense taken. :darkbeer:

You make a good point, but I still won't be buying a HEC suit.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Keep the HECS suit, just send me two of her! :wink:


----------



## stringer

FYI
Check out Bowhunter magazine this month (September Issue) page 62. Dr. Dave Samuel has a great article on the HECS system


----------



## DParker

blacktailbuk said:


> All these bashers, scientists and know it all's ruin these forums. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but there is know reason to be rude. I got to spend about an hour with Mike Slinkard the president of HECS and he explained how this system works and he showed me some of his footage in Africa and on Antelope and Muleys here in Oregon. This stuff really works. People are using the fabric to train bird dogs and some of the biggest wet suit companys around are using it to help prevent shark attacks. Think what you want about the HECS system, but I'm a believer.


When someone is repeatedly proven to be willfully lying about their product claims...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056745294​
...it isn't "rude" to call them out on it. It's a public service. He was given every opportunity to respond honestly with supporting evidence, but opted instead to run away when it was clear he'd been exposed. And now here he is again, just hoping that all if it was forgotten.

I find it particularly amusing that you think the forums are ruined by "scientists" when it comes to the exposing of bogus scientific claims. So...what is your connection to the company marketing HECS?


----------



## DParker

bowguy1 said:


> Wow, I guess I expected some skepticism but really did not expect to basically be called a nut!
> Just for the record, I consider myself to be a pretty experienced hunter and have taken over 30 whitetails- 178 p&y my largest so far- and 18 bull elk, and a good share of the other game species on this continent as well as a bunch in Africa. I only bowhunt, and have been close to animals all my life. I am not bragging here just want to let you guys know I am not a newbe to how animals react. *Also as an electrical engineer I can tell you that the method the suit uses is very valid*, and I have no doubt that it is blocking a good part of the electrical field.


Read my first post (#6) here...

http://forums.bowcountry.com/bcforums/showthread.php?t=39150​
...for an idea of why your claim above is complete nonsense.


----------



## DParker

bowguy1 said:


> I know this sounds hard to believe but I have been playing with this new HECS -human energy concealment -suit and it really does work! I was turned on to this stuff from a cousin of mine in Maryland who knew a guy who used it last year and shot a like 150” buck while wearing this stuff and he was just sitting on a hay bale on the ground and had this big deer just walk by him and he arrowed him at like 20 yards! My cousin also had some pretty bizarre stories with it as well.
> Now this sounded crazy to me but after my cousin kept telling me about it I checked out the site and since the mechanics of how they were blocking the energy was pretty valid –I am an electrical engineer- decided to get one online.
> Really just thought I would be able to tell my cousin he was full of BS -as I was pretty skeptical that animals could sense the electricity- and that would have been fun! Well after having the suit for about a month I am here to say that there definitely something to it! First off I have a horse that normally I have a hell of a time catching so cuz told me to try it on him. I put this suit on and walked right up to him! First time ever for that!
> That got me really interested in seeing how my local whitetails reacted. So last night I decided to set on the ground at the edge of a food plot that has deer in it every night and see what happened. I had about 20 deer in the field including 4 nice bucks and the largest buck was a good 10 point and he fed within 15 yards of me for over 10 minutes and never once looked up and finally just fed off down the field! Then as it got dark I had to stand up and get out of there. The field was still full of deer within about 70 yards and further when I stood up. I expected the field to empty out but in stead they just looked at me. They got a little nervous with head bobbing and such, but not a single deer ran. They were still there when I got to my car!
> I know that a lot of you will find this hard to believe- hell I would not have believed it either- but I saw it with my own eyes! Worst part now is I will have to listen to my cousin with the “I told you so” speech which really hurts. If this stuff works like this during the season I guess I will get over it.
> Anybody else had this kind of experience with HECS? Besides my cousin I have not talked to anyone else who has used HECS to see if this was common.


LOL! You copy-and-pasted this exact same post...verbatim...here too:

http://forums.petersenshunting.com/forum/bowhunting/believe-it-or-not-hecs-stuff-really-works

Seriously...which employee/investor of the company are you?


----------



## roonie

face mask has a laser cut eye hole. now thats high tech.....


----------



## snoopy10

bowguy1 said:


> Wow, I guess I expected some skepticism but really did not expect to basically be called a nut!
> Just for the record, I consider myself to be a pretty experienced hunter and have taken over 30 whitetails- 178 p&y my largest so far- and 18 bull elk, and a good share of the other game species on this continent as well as a bunch in Africa. I only bowhunt, and have been close to animals all my life. I am not bragging here just want to let you guys know I am not a newbe to how animals react. Also as an electrical engineer I can tell you that the method the suit uses is very valid, and I have no doubt that it is blocking a good part of the electrical field.
> I know my own horse quite well, and I can tell you with 100% certainty that he acts completely different when I have this stuff on and when I do not. I have even put it on under my regular clothes and stiil he lets me walk up to him. Without it can’t get within 20 feet of him.
> I too have been close to deer before, but some of these bucks where mature and I can’t say I have seen a big deer this relaxed when I was that close, and I have never seen one stand there and look when I walk out in plain sight! It was just freaky actually. They acted almost like they didn’t recognize me as a human, never ran off and some went back to feeding as I walked away.
> I was a skeptical as anyone on this forum when my cousin first told me about this, and to tell the truth I might have even been one of these guys that are cracking jokes about it, but after using it for myself, I do have a new perspective on this idea- hope my cuz does not get a big head now!
> I plan on using the HECS suit a bunch more this summer before season starts. I will let you guys know if the other night was just a fluke or if I continue to see differences. I would really like to hear from some others who have used the HECS suit to see what kind of reactions they are seeing. Personally, I do not really care to hear from those who have not tried it and just want to shoot it down as that really has no relevance as far as I am concerned.
> Hopefully we can use this forum to learn something from each other.


Dont pay any attention to these yahoos on here,they just like to cause trouble,i am very interested in getting a set of hecs myself,you are the first outside review i have read,i think they would work great with my asat camo.


----------



## Bucksin22

snoopy10 said:


> Dont pay any attention to these yahoos on here,they just like to cause trouble,i am very interested in getting a set of hecs myself,you are the first outside review i have read,i think they would work great with my asat camo.


How many pages of threads dis you have to go through before finding this 3+ year old gem?


----------



## REDVANES

Bucksin22 said:


> How many pages of threads dis you have to go through before finding this 3+ year old gem?


lol


----------



## snoopy10

Unless you can absolutely prove that it dosn't work, no one has the right to put this product down.Take carbon suit for example,i bought one when it first came out,did it work, i dont think so. Then i bought a Ozonics ozone machine,does it work,you better believe it works. If something can give me an advantage over the deer and i can afford it, i will use it and i think this HECS suit might be the ticket, even though i still want to investigate more, before i make my purchase. HAPPY HUNTING


----------



## snoopy10

just lucky i guess


REDVANES said:


> lol


----------



## buglecrazy

zap said:


> I am going to make amd market a "mirror" camo suit, and include emf with it.
> 
> The camo will match any conditions and with the emf field blocked anyone can just walk up and shoot a booner.
> 
> marty


My wife read your quote over my shoulder and now thinks you like to wake up and shoot "bonners" aparently she has no idea what a booner is. I have failed as a husband.


----------



## mechmark

well i dont know if the hecs suit works or not but very reminicent of when scentlock came out and i was on the bandwagon against it till i went on a bow hunt at the mcalister army depot in the mid 90s about 50 hunters that weekend took about 15 or so deer and all but 3 hunters that got deer were using scentlock,
so i broke down and bought a set, staring thef ollowing year isaw ten times the deer in bow range and had bobcats raccoons, coyotes and deer walk right in front of my stand places ive hunted for years and still do so im not discounting this stuff till i experience it on my own ,as are tired navy vet im not prone to lying but you dont know me from adam but theres my 2 cents


----------



## Timmy Big Time

I just have to ask 1 question has anyone ever watched an infomercial been moved to buy a product and once you got the product and used it you found it to be a good quality product that works just like it did on TV? My point is if the product was so darn good they wouldn't have to blow smoke up your backside for a half hour to get you to buy one.


----------



## Skeptic

They had one they were raffling off at our NWTF banquet, it was the ONLY thing I was glad not to win. I like to hunt, to hunt....not a big fan of gimmicks. I never bought into the scentlock stuff either. To those that like it though....to each his own.


----------



## scrapewatcher

bowguy1 said:


> Thanks Why3zX and Blacktail I appreciate the positive posts- thanks too to the others who posted here with something constructive to say both positive and skeptical. That just makes for a good read that we can all gain from. To the others, joke and laugh all you want I guess, but I fail to see how your contribution to the discussion helps anything. Maybe it just makes you feel smarter than the rest of us-IDK?
> I was an active member of AT for a long time and about a year I ago quit even looking at this site as it just seemed to be getting so cynical that it was just wasting time to read all the mindless bashing of other peoples opinion. This post certainly was reminiscent of the old days in a lot of ways, but there are still a few people posting here that actually value constructive discussion and don’t just assume they know all there is to know in this world. Maybe there is still some hope for this site after all.


i believe it. i'm gonna get one i don't care what any of these know it alls think. let them do what they feel makes them happy. opinions are like buttholes everybody has one. for me i think it truly helps.


----------



## Treehugger98

I wear mine when I make my wife mad! It works


----------



## kravguy

Timmy Big Time said:


> I just have to ask 1 question has anyone ever watched an infomercial been moved to buy a product and once you got the product and used it you found it to be a good quality product that works just like it did on TV? My point is if the product was so darn good they wouldn't have to blow smoke up your backside for a half hour to get you to buy one.


I bought a snuggy and love it. When I have my down time at night I like to get in my snuggy and hop on AT. Does that count? 

Are there any "Pros" using these suits yet?


----------



## useyourbow

I don't beleive we put off enough energy that a deer can sense it. If we did Al Gore would have found away to make money off it.


----------



## mn5503

I've never been in a submarine with screen doors but logic tells me it's not going to work...


----------



## Timmy Big Time

mn5503 said:


> I've never been in a submarine with screen doors but logic tells me it's not going to work...


Yeah but according to another infomorcial you can make your chevy s10 float:wink:


----------



## Timmy Big Time

kravguy said:


> I bought a snuggy and love it. When I have my down time at night I like to get in my snuggy and hop on AT. Does that count?
> 
> Are there any "Pros" using these suits yet?


They need to make black snuggies so I can wear one in my ground blind


----------



## Skeptic

Timmy Big Time said:


> They need to make black snuggies so I can wear one in my ground blind


My MIL gave me a Santa Snuggie for Christmas a few years back. I think I used it for target practice but if I didn't I'd be happy to send it to you. You wouldn't need a blind then, the turkeys would just prob think you were another giant turkey in their territory.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Skeptic said:


> My MIL gave me a Santa Snuggie for Christmas a few years back. I think I used it for target practice but if I didn't I'd be happy to send it to you. You wouldn't need a blind then, the turkeys would just prob think you were another giant turkey in their territory.


Your MIL hates you....


----------



## mechmark

yea you wear skirts while you hunt eh?


----------



## ohiobooners

I am always amused when ppl make deer out to be a some sort of extraterrestrial beings with the ability to teleport off your property and sense atoms or energy fields. They are flesh and blood creatures with limited thought patterns and an extremely high level of survival instincts. Nothing more. They will try to see you, smell you, or hear you. If that doesn't happen then you've got a high probability of shooting them.


----------



## Bullshooter

You know what they say about a Fool and his money. By the way how much did it cost ya???

LOL


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Bullshooter said:


> You know what they say about a Fool and his money. By the way how much did it cost ya???
> 
> LOL


Every suit they sell proves it works on people, no need for it to work on deer


----------



## gut pile ohio

I just stick a buch of discharged capacitors in my pockets before I go out and they absorb all my electrical current after the hunt I then stick em in my ham radio...


----------



## redneckromeo

Just wrap yourself in tin foil before putting your camo on. Much cheaper and works every time! :wink:


----------



## Jack Nasty

All this electromagnetic camo is cool, but it is like having a bass boat with less than the max horsepower. If you're going to do it, do it big! A HECS suit is only so good by itself, it needs to be topped off with a QUALITY set of X-Ray goggles. X-Ray goggles are the $h!t, especially if you can combine them with an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator (Gun that the Martian dude on Bugs Bunny Had). Back to the X-Ray goggles... Don't get sub-quality goggles because when you wear them at the mall, they can't filter out turds.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Hey you sceptical people. There is an archeological dig going on right now of an ancient Indian burial ground. All Indians are buried with their hunting gear and they have hecs suits, crunchers, deer view mirrors, wgi cameras and rage broadheads. That is how they just about decimated the herd. 
Now history supposedly repeats itself............


----------



## G-unit

hooiserarcher said:


> Hey you sceptical people. There is an archeological dig going on right now of an ancient Indian burial ground. All Indians are buried with their hunting gear and they have hecs suits, crunchers, deer view mirrors, wgi cameras and rage broadheads. That is how they just about decimated the herd.
> Now history supposedly repeats itself............


No idea how the heck I ended up in this thread, but that's funny
G


----------



## Steel185

Another hunter i work with bought one and plans of using it for Turkey this next week or so. That's the only time I've heard of it, so it looks like I'm showing up to the party late. I understand about electrical signals and not going across air, but what about magnetic fields? Several animals are sensitive to magnetic fields for navigation, Turtles, pigeons, bats...etc. Maybe they are not doing a great job of explaining it correctly? I'll see what my college thinks, before i buy one for deer hunting.


----------



## stillern

I sell a suit similar ... it costs twice as much but it let's you get twice as close. It only works on Boone and Crockett deer though. I'm asking $999 for the base model and $1999 for the deluxe. Base model is built into a dollar store track suit ... deluxe into a pair of old Navy jeans and a wife beater ... not flashy but it works ... hahahahahahaha


----------



## farmer rick

Deer in my part of Wis. must not have this super sense. If you have a lot of hunters in a area they all get killed and none of the hunters wear hecs.


----------



## Tony Lane

Kool-Aid anyone?


----------



## jmcdavid20

Lol you guys are cracking me up  Im no expert scientist or anything like that but I have been hunting whitetail all my life. One of the biggest things I've ever learned is always keep an open mind. Many of times I have found myself using a new tactic susessfully that i have laughed about or shrugged off in the past. One thing that comes to mind is i can remember one year we put up an electric fence to keep critters out of the garden. I watched the local deer heard investigate with curiosity but not come any closer than 5 feet. Now we had numerous fences strung with the same wire and post that they never payed any mind to and hopped right over. To me it seamed that they could sence the electric fence. Wether they actually did or not I dont know but deer much like other animals can since and pick up on things that we humans can not.


----------



## ShootaTac

jmcdavid20 said:


> Lol you guys are cracking me up  Im no expert scientist or anything like that but I have been hunting whitetail all my life. One of the biggest things I've ever learned is always keep an open mind. Many of times I have found myself using a new tactic susessfully that i have laughed about or shrugged off in the past. One thing that comes to mind is i can remember one year we put up an electric fence to keep critters out of the garden. I watched the local deer heard investigate with curiosity but not come any closer than 5 feet. Now we had numerous fences strung with the same wire and post that they never payed any mind to and hopped right over. To me it seamed that they could sence the electric fence. Wether they actually did or not I dont know but deer much like other animals can since and pick up on things that we humans can not.


OK I sat back and read up on everything I could to enlighten me to the truth about this product actually working. Im very open minded to new products at that their may be a possibility that deer may be able to pick up an electromagnetic field but, I am wrong to assume that hunting under power lines would make this a moot issue? I hunt around these lines and the only thing Ive noticed over many years was the deer act exactly the same as If there were no power lines at all. I can actually hear the electricity coming of those high tension lines. Is this field any different then the energy that comes off our bodies???

Some engineer should enlighten us to the difference.


----------



## horsehands

I dont know about deer, but if you can put your hands on hard-to-catch horses in a Hecs, they can make a fortune selling to horse owners.Horses do have a sixth sense kinda.I think it has more to do with the predator/prey thing than electro magnetic vibes.We should just ask "Mr. Ed".


----------



## jwscott

i watched HECS infomercial the host was sitting in wide open field in a lawn chair & shot a couple turkeys with a bow !!! TOTAL BS !!!!! Just like the guys that wear scent lok & say they never had a deer smell them ! LOL


----------



## mthcharlestown

If it is such a great thing, why isn't this product by now, being sold in stores they way Scent Lok, Scentblocker, etc. Is sold? Given that the company is still in business it must be selling a fair amount of suits, you'd think by now we would see more about how well it works in a more public way. When something works....the word gets out.


----------



## kravguy

mthcharlestown said:


> If it is such a great thing, why isn't this product by now, being sold in stores they way Scent Lok, Scentblocker, etc. Is sold? Given that the company is still in business it must be selling a fair amount of suits, you'd think by now we would see more about how well it works in a more public way. When something works....the word gets out.


Because I scoop up all available inventory. I don't want you fools shooting all of my deer. 

Come to think of it, I bet you could advertise this to PETA members and make them believe they are saving deer by buying up all these suits.


----------



## 101 airborne

Carry a pocket full of magnets , works every time.


----------



## mthcharlestown

K


101 airborne said:


> Carry a pocket full of magnets , works every time.


I'm already a chick magnet! Lol...


----------



## whiskeyguy

So here is one idea. Many years ago Chiropractic medicine was witchcraft BS. Then magnetic technology which was used by native americans long ago was BS. now we use MRI. So in that theory why not! I plan on buying one this summer and using my science background and test the suit. Wish me luck. I will keep you informed on my scientific findings


----------



## mn5503

whiskeyguy said:


> So here is one idea. Many years ago Chiropractic medicine was witchcraft BS. Then magnetic technology which was used by native americans long ago was BS. now we use MRI. So in that theory why not! I plan on buying one this summer and using my science background and test the suit. Wish me luck. I will keep you informed on my scientific findings


We don't take MRI's from 30 yards away in a tree.


----------



## mn5503

Even if deer had these human energy detection super powers I think proximity might be an issue. And how would these super powers be able to differentiate between the human at a distance and the 6 deer within feet of them. Or is it only humans that give off this detectable danger energy. I think with a little common sense applied it's pretty easy to see how foolish this is.


----------



## AR-Tracker

I think if some one believes these products work then good on them. maybe their information could be insightful to others looking to try any product.

kind of goes with the other people who go to church and think Jesus is some God, if you are one of those types and are posting disbelief on this guys trial of some camo gear then you clearly have some personal issues.....


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

The guy that started this bogus thread is the same guy that started the company. It never ceases to amaze me people that don't read the whole thread. He also said all the same things verbatim on other forums. Snake oil people, snake oil.


----------



## buckslayr

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> The guy that started this bogus thread is the same guy that started the company. It never ceases to amaze me people that don't read the whole thread. He also said all the same things verbatim on other forums. Snake oil people, snake oil.


I really don't have an opinion one way or the other on this, but, just because he copied and pasted, doesn't mean squat,I've done it many times to get the point across on different forums,jmo.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

buckslayr said:


> I really don't have an opinion one way or the other on this, but, just because he copied and pasted, doesn't mean squat,I've done it many times to get the point across on different forums,jmo.


Read the whole thread. He claims no connection to hecs and some BS story about horses and 150" buck in Maryland. A few years ago he started a thread here about being the president of hecs to introduce the product. I believe the link to his original intruduction thread is on page 4 or 5. 

SNAKE OIL


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Oh yeah and the story about the deer in the food plot and being an electrical engineer with no affiliation to hecs


----------



## Testsk8

As we all know, hunting is an expensive sport/hobby/lifestyle... hunting club dues, rifles, ammo, equipment, stands, feeders, corn, clothes, food plots, alcohol, etc. A pair of hunting pants, a long sleeve shirt and a hat is going to cost around $100 anyways, what really is another $50-75 if it could possibly give you an edge? I think I’m going to get me a set and try it out this season. If it helps fantastic, if it doesn’t I’ll have a hunting outfit that I paid a little more than usual. I’ll try it out this season and come back and give my 100% honest feedback if I feel it helped/worked or not. 
Happy hunting


----------



## spike camp

Testsk8 said:


> As we all know, hunting is an expensive sport/hobby/lifestyle... hunting club dues, rifles, ammo, equipment, stands, feeders, corn, clothes, food plots, alcohol, etc. A pair of hunting pants, a long sleeve shirt and a hat is going to cost around $100 anyways, what really is another $50-75 if it could possibly give you an edge? I think I’m going to get me a set and try it out this season. If it helps fantastic, if it doesn’t I’ll have a hunting outfit that I paid a little more than usual. I’ll try it out this season and come back and give my 100% honest feedback if I feel it helped/worked or not.
> Happy hunting



You paid more for Hecs..your brain won’t allow honest feedback.


----------



## Blackeagle1

I’ll never understand why people want this type of stuff. Or any other product that gives you and advantage. I assume most of us bowhunt for the challenge. If it was just to kill we’d use a gun. Yet people are all wanting shortcuts. Hecs,Ozone, scent killer sprays etc. I thought bowhunting was about the challenge of getting as close as you can. Not about some gimmick. That if they work, disable some of the deers defense mechanism. So in a sense, you’re cheating imo. It doesn’t matter to me what people do. You have to be happy with yourself. But I have way more respect for a guy who shoots an old doe at 15 yards than a 200” buck at 80.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Blackeagle1 said:


> I’ll never understand why people want this type of stuff. Or any other product that gives you and advantage. I assume most of us bowhunt for the challenge. If it was just to kill we’d use a gun. Yet people are all wanting shortcuts. Hecs,Ozone, scent killer sprays etc. I thought bowhunting was about the challenge of getting as close as you can. Not about some gimmick. That if they work, disable some of the deers defense mechanism. So in a sense, you’re cheating imo. It doesn’t matter to me what people do. You have to be happy with yourself. But I have way more respect for a guy who shoots an old doe at 15 yards than a 200” buck at 80.


What about treestands? 😜


----------



## limb_bender

an 11 year old thread about a product that is a scam. HAHAHAHAHAHA 🤣


----------



## Sweaver

Blackeagle1 said:


> I’ll never understand why people want this type of stuff. Or any other product that gives you and advantage. I assume most of us bowhunt for the challenge. If it was just to kill we’d use a gun. Yet people are all wanting shortcuts. Hecs,Ozone, scent killer sprays etc. I thought bowhunting was about the challenge of getting as close as you can. Not about some gimmick. That if they work, disable some of the deers defense mechanism. So in a sense, you’re cheating imo. It doesn’t matter to me what people do. You have to be happy with yourself. But I have way more respect for a guy who shoots an old doe at 15 yards than a 200” buck at 80.


[emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis

A friend bought a set this last winter, said he thinks it works while he was turkey hunting, cheaper then buying a dozen IronWills


----------



## spike camp

Dafis said:


> A friend bought a set this last winter, said he thinks it works while he was turkey hunting, cheaper then buying a dozen IronWills



It’s that brain thing, again.

A consumer spends money...more money than makes sense, so the brain is already convinced the product works, because of the extra money spent.

I’d like to say I’m shocked at the gullibility of hunters, but based on a few decades of meeting all kinds or hunters...nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Dafis

spike camp said:


> It’s that brain thing, again.
> 
> A consumer spends money...more money than makes sense, so the brain is already convinced the product works, because of the extra money spent.
> 
> I’d like to say I’m shocked at the gullibility of hunters, but based on a few decades of meeting all kinds or hunters...nothing surprises me anymore.


 first thing that came to mind while I was reading your post, was the Sitka/First Lite/KUIU fan boys


----------



## spike camp

Dafis said:


> first thing that came to mind while I was reading your post, was the Sitka/First Light/KUIU fan boys or is that First Lite


Are you asking a question?


----------



## CAPTJJ

I prefer voodoo.


----------



## Dafis

spike camp said:


> Are you asking a question?


 nope, just talking to my typing, I googled it and corrected it


----------



## eskimoohunt

No, it doesn’t


----------



## BIP

eskimoohunt said:


> No, it doesn’t


According to Joh Dudley, it does.....just ask any of his fan boys.....


----------



## alex.vogel99

why dont we settle this once and for all. someone who owns a suit, go sit in a field that deer regularly feed in well before they come out and continue sitting there until dark and see if the deer notice you when they finally come to feed. if the deer walk right out into the field while you sit there on a chair, ill buy one.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

bowguy1 said:


> I know this sounds hard to believe but I have been playing with this new HECS -human energy concealment -suit and it really does work! I was turned on to this stuff from a cousin of mine in Maryland who knew a guy who used it last year and shot a like 150” buck while wearing this stuff and he was just sitting on a hay bale on the ground and had this big deer just walk by him and he arrowed him at like 20 yards! My cousin also had some pretty bizarre stories with it as well.
> Now this sounded crazy to me but after my cousin kept telling me about it I checked out the site and since the mechanics of how they were blocking the energy was pretty valid –I am an electrical engineer- decided to get one online.
> Really just thought I would be able to tell my cousin he was full of BS -as I was pretty skeptical that animals could sense the electricity- and that would have been fun! Well after having the suit for about a month I am here to say that there definitely something to it! First off I have a horse that normally I have a hell of a time catching so cuz told me to try it on him. I put this suit on and walked right up to him! First time ever for that!
> That got me really interested in seeing how my local whitetails reacted. So last night I decided to set on the ground at the edge of a food plot that has deer in it every night and see what happened. I had about 20 deer in the field including 4 nice bucks and the largest buck was a good 10 point and he fed within 15 yards of me for over 10 minutes and never once looked up and finally just fed off down the field! Then as it got dark I had to stand up and get out of there. The field was still full of deer within about 70 yards and further when I stood up. I expected the field to empty out but in stead they just looked at me. They got a little nervous with head bobbing and such, but not a single deer ran. They were still there when I got to my car!
> I know that a lot of you will find this hard to believe- hell I would not have believed it either- but I saw it with my own eyes! Worst part now is I will have to listen to my cousin with the “I told you so” speech which really hurts. If this stuff works like this during the season I guess I will get over it.
> Anybody else had this kind of experience with HECS? Besides my cousin I have not talked to anyone else who has used HECS to see if this was common.


Has nothing to do with the HEC’s and everything to do with the deer and it’s perception of the situation. 

20 years ago I was standing on the side of a trail escape route into a cornfield. My brother was doing a slow walk through a bedding area and we expected the deer to come from it and run into the corn. 

The wind was blowing from the bedding sea to the corn. I was wearing full camp with no scent eliminator of any sort. While waiting I hear something coming through the corn about 70 yards downwind of me. I watch and now see legs at 50 yards and it just kept coming. I was wondering when it was going to run off. It eventually stopped less than a foot from me and looked up at me. It too another step forward to looks at the clearing and when it looked away I lifted my bow and and pointed at its chest. There was no aiming involved since it was only at this point about 3 feet from me on the ground. It dropped in its tracks. 

I called my brother saying I got one. He called back and said. I told you it would work. It was a small 6 that normally I would have passed on but I felt I had to do it because no one would have believed me that I had a buck close enough I could have smacked it on its ass and it would have died of a heart attack. 

My wind was blowing at him the whole time, he came within a foot of me and stood there for over a minute. No Hecs no magic scent eliminator. Just luck he didn’t run and then knowing when it was safe to move to shoot it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smada962

Fdale's Finest said:


> Has nothing to do with the HEC’s and everything to do with the deer and it’s perception of the situation.
> 
> 20 years ago I was standing on the side of a trail escape route into a cornfield. My brother was doing a slow walk through a bedding area and we expected the deer to come from it and run into the corn.
> 
> The wind was blowing from the bedding sea to the corn. I was wearing full camp with no scent eliminator of any sort. While waiting I hear something coming through the corn about 70 yards downwind of me. I watch and now see legs at 50 yards and it just kept coming. I was wondering when it was going to run off. It eventually stopped less than a foot from me and looked up at me. It too another step forward to looks at the clearing and when it looked away I lifted my bow and and pointed at its chest. There was no aiming involved since it was only at this point about 3 feet from me on the ground. It dropped in its tracks.
> 
> I called my brother saying I got one. He called back and said. I told you it would work. It was a small 6 that normally I would have passed on but I felt I had to do it because no one would have believed me that I had a buck close enough I could have smacked it on its ass and it would have died of a heart attack.
> 
> My wind was blowing at him the whole time, he came within a foot of me and stood there for over a minute. No Hecs no magic scent eliminator. Just luck he didn’t run and then knowing when it was safe to move to shoot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion, you can't base anything scent related on experiences with 1 year old bucks. I hunt in a very pressured area and I can honestly say I don't think I've had a 1.5 year old wind me in well over a decade. And I can sit in stands with almost 0 cover and they almost never spot me. They are too dumb to use as an example of anything working or not.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Smada962 said:


> In my opinion, you can't base anything scent related on experiences with 1 year old bucks. I hunt in a very pressured area and I can honestly say I don't think I've had a 1.5 year old wind me in well over a decade. And I can sit in stands with almost 0 cover and they almost never spot me. They are too dumb to use as an example of anything working or not.


While I agree with you a 1.5 year old can be dumb. I have never in 35 years had a deer that dead downwind smell me and not run off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

